# UFC 94: St. Pierre vs Penn II



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

UFC 94 will feature a match up between our newly crowned champ, The Legend and the always dangerous Shamrock-Ortiz. Stay tuned for more information
​ 
Quote:
-Georges St. Pierre vs. B.J. Penn
-Lyoto Machida vs. Thiago Silva
-Karo Parisyan vs. Dong Hyun Kim
-Nathan Diaz vs. Clay Guida
-Stephan Bonnar vs. Jon Jones
-Jon Fitch vs. Akihiro Gono
-Jake O'Brien vs. Christian Wellisch
-Chris Wilson vs. John Howard
-Manny Gamburyan vs. Thiago Tavares
-Matt Arroyo vs. Dan Cramer​ 
Card will be put together after all picks have been turned in. The deadline for this event will be January 29th, check back then to see who your fighting



* Main Event*
The Legend (5-0-1) vs Shamrock-Ortiz (5-1)

*Main Card*
yorT (4-2) vs AmRiT (4-1-1) 
bail3yz (3-1) vs Ape City (3-2-1) 
e-thug (3-3) vs Steph05050 (3-3) 
MalkyBoy (3-3) vs Walker (3-3) 
BhamKiD (2-1) vs Judoka (2-2-1) 
bbjd7 (2-4) vs wafb (1-1) 
SlaveTrade (1-0) vs ThaFranchise (1-0)


*Prelims*
eric2004bc (1-1) vs Toxic (1-3) 
kilik (1-4) vs FunkYou (1-5) 
Darkgecko (0-1) vs mattandbenny (0-2
pliff (0-2) vs Wise (0-0)
DJ Syko (0-0) vs D.P. (0-0)
Tyzzler (0-0) vs screenamesuck (NA)


*Fighters get injured and have to pull out of fights all the time, it is YOUR responsibility to send in your updated picks if that happens. You can only change your pick for a fight if the fighters change.*



*ALL PICKS NEED TO BE POSTED OR PM'D NO LATER THAN January 29th OR YOUR OUT OF THIS EVENT* *AND WILL HAVE TO WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE. IF YOU SIGNED UP AND DON'T SUBMIT YOUR PICKS IT ALSO COUNTS AS A LOSE.


*Winnings for this event

Main Event winner will receive: 5000 vBookie points
Main Event loser will receive: 2000 vBookie points
Main Card winners will receive: 1500 vBookie points
Prelim winners will receive: 1000 vBookie points

*Signed Up*
The Legend
Steph05050
bail3yz
Darkgecko
MalkyBoy
FunkYou
eric2004bc
e-thug
Walker
AmRiT
Judoka
ThaFranchise
kilik
wafb
Shamrock-Ortiz
Wise
pliff
DJ Syko
D.P.
Toxic
SlaveTrade
yorT
bbjd7
MLS
Ape City
Tyzzler
BhamKiD
mattandbenny​


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

in..i need this win


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Sign me up! ..


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

<------


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

im down


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Whatever I might as well. 1-6 here I come.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

sign me up, i need to win again and my devistating loss and work my way on to the main card and off the prelims


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Need to get back on the winning track, sign me up.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Must get back to winning- I'm down. :thumbsup:


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I need my title back. Give me a contender, expect me to come back better than ever...


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

In, lookin to extend my winning streak to 2...lol


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Im in


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I'm in, give me bbjd7.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Time for a true champion to emerge.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Time for a true champion to emerge.


Thanks for the kind words.:thumb02:


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Ill do it.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Count me in..

Getting my first win on this one =)


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey, just wondering if i can be apart of this or did you have to sign up on the original thread?


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> Hey, just wondering if i can be apart of this or did you have to sign up on the original thread?


yeah you can join if you like, you dont have to sign up on teh orignal thread to be able to play, you just sign up hear, and then PM your picks to SNS.
good to have you aboard :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I sound like a noob, but do we just pick the winners or everything else...time, round..etc.?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I sound like a noob, but do we just pick the winners or everything else...time, round..etc.?


You pick the winner of the fight- which round the fight will end in and by what way(KO,SUB,UD) and then rank them #1-#10 with your first pick being the one you are most confident in. 

Hope this helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> yeah you can join if you like, you dont have to sign up on teh orignal thread to be able to play, you just sign up hear, and then PM your picks to SNS.
> good to have you aboard :thumb02:


Thanks mate. but its a shame for you's that i have joined lol

il PM SNS my picks later on today.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Walker said:


> You pick the winner of the fight- which round the fight will end in and by what way(KO,SUB,UD) and then rank them #1-#10 with your first pick being the one you are most confident in.
> 
> Hope this helps. :thumbsup:


Ahh, I see, thanks for the help bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I added you Syko. Are you signing up D.P.?? Take a look at some of the past threads and you will see the format you have to use. Just don't forget to put your picks in order from your most confident pick to your least. Like if Lesnar was fighting Andy Wang I'm sure you'd wan that fight at the top of your list cause you know Wang would destroy him lol. Now with a fight like Franklin vs Henderson it was a lot harder to tell who would win so I'd put that one close to the bottom of my list.

Winner-Method-Round

Thats all you need to add.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Sign me up....oh and not sure if you sent pay out for the last event but I didn't get paid


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll look to continue my new found sucess.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

screenamesuck said:


> I added you Syko. Are you signing up D.P.?? Take a look at some of the past threads and you will see the format you have to use. Just don't forget to put your picks in order from your most confident pick to your least. Like if Lesnar was fighting Andy Wang I'm sure you'd wan that fight at the top of your list cause you know Wang would destroy him lol. Now with a fight like Franklin vs Henderson it was a lot harder to tell who would win so I'd put that one close to the bottom of my list.
> 
> Winner-Method-Round
> 
> Thats all you need to add.


Yup, I'm in SNS..thanks.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm in.

With new information of this "confidence factor", I should be able to sweep this faster than Anderson Silva swept out the UFC's MW Division. 

I didn't know about this "confidence factor" in my last fight but with my world class undercard picks, I was able to still get the W. 

That's like fighting and winning in Pride without knowing about soccer kicks and face stomps.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

yorT said:


> Sign me up....oh and not sure if you sent pay out for the last event but I didn't get paid


It says you got your 1500


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

This is my last go at this if I don't win I'm going to retire I'm on a 3 fight losing streak and this is getting dumb.

I'm looking for training partners if anyone is interested lol.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah, you hear that, the roar of the crowd. Well that can only mean that I'm back. The man is back and ready to kick someone's ass. When offered a fight with me there ain't no smiling and happiness is gone and fighters run away.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> This is my last go at this if I don't win I'm going to retire I'm on a 3 fight losing streak and this is getting dumb.
> 
> I'm looking for training partners if anyone is interested lol.


Remember Old Yeller? I'm just the man who can put you out of your misery.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

MLS said:


> Yeah, you hear that, the roar of the crowd. Well that can only mean that I'm back. The man is back and ready to kick someone's ass. When offered a fight with me there ain't no smiling and happiness is gone and fighters run away.


I hope you "remember" to turn in your picks. kthx.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damn Wafb that's cold I thought we were boys putting me out of my misery that's pretty harsh.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Damn Wafb that's cold I thought we were boys putting me out of my misery that's pretty harsh.


I've been working for this big corporation here in Canada that when I smell blood, I go for the kill.:thumb02: Think of it this way bbjd7, when the mob wants to clip someones wings, they send that guy's close friend to do it.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> It says you got your 1500


Oopps, sorry just normally I get a message from the bank.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I thought I signed up already, but I guess my browser must have lagged.

Still working my way to that title shot.

I am currently riding a three fight win streak, with 2 FOTN under my belt! 4th place in overall points.

My new training camp turned my game around. I started eating right, sleeping right, and most of all, stopped partying every night and sleeping with supermodels.

It was hard to give up, but the results speak for themsevles. 

With wins over some top competiton I can't wait to see who they give me next.

I will take anyone. I want tough oppoenents, because I know that I will face The Legend one day, and I don't want any easy road. I will earn my title with blood and sweat.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> This is my last go at this if I don't win I'm going to retire I'm on a 3 fight losing streak and this is getting dumb.
> 
> I'm looking for training partners if anyone is interested lol.


Losing streaks are for winners.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Don't give up bbjd, you gotta stay positive.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

sign me up...im gonna keep my asskicking alive!:thumb02:


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

My picks are in. The big question on everyones lips is can the Funkster keep his streak going or will he, just for a change, actually win one?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

My picks are in, please match me up with bbjd7.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

My picks are in.

Funk you got this one bro.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Whoever I'm matched with is going down!! :fight02:


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Ape City said:


> My picks are in.
> 
> Funk you got this one bro.


Thanks for the vote of confidence. Felt pretty good about the picks I made but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Signed up for lifetime member today specifically to do this, sign me up!!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Tyzzler said:


> Signed up for lifetime member today specifically to do this, sign me up!!


Lol hope you made it in time.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

yorT said:


> Lol hope you made it in time.


Sh*t is it too late to sign up? I'm new to this I thought it meant you had to sign up and send in picks by Jan 29th, so I sent in my picks. I see now it just says you must send in your picks by the 29th so I might've missed the deadline to sign up. When is it/was it??


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tyzzler said:


> Sh*t is it too late to sign up? I'm new to this I thought it meant you had to sign up and send in picks by Jan 29th, so I sent in my picks. I see now it just says you must send in your picks by the 29th so I might've missed the deadline to sign up. When is it/was it??


well there is an even number of people so there wouldnt be anyone for u to go against BUT if someone doesnt enter their picks maybe SNS will put u there i dont kno though


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Tyzzler said:


> Sh*t is it too late to sign up? I'm new to this I thought it meant you had to sign up and send in picks by Jan 29th, so I sent in my picks. I see now it just says you must send in your picks by the 29th so I might've missed the deadline to sign up. When is it/was it??


Well it is all up to SNS and he could very well let you join even tho there is an even number. You will just go against him and he's good...


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Alright thanks, it's cool I just wanna get into it before it's too late to catch up to everybody else haha I went 9/10 on the last UFC event on ufc.com and got right 5/10 for the method of victory. I was actually wishing this site had something like that too when I stumbled upon this c-ship pick em thing, sounds awesome, so just sign me up for whatever I can get in, this one or the next one, if it's this one I've already sent in my picks...if I can't get in this one, sorry for already sending in my picks and stuff lol


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I will never deny anyone that wants to play, especially someone that got a membership to play this lol. If there is ever an odd number of people then someone has to go up against me 

Also we basically just play for bragging rights and vBookie points if you didn't know


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Tyzzler said:


> Alright thanks, it's cool I just wanna get into it before it's too late to catch up to everybody else haha


Welcome man! Always good to have another competitor...I can always use someone else to whomp on!

Haha, jk, but at the same time, we do a lot of trash talking here for fun! So for the next one feel free to call out the chumps and the pretenders to show em' your skills. 

I mean, take the Legend, for example. Talk about an easy road to the title, it was practically spoon fed to him! This guy is afraid of me 'cause he knows I am coming hard for that belt, and I have determination like he has never seen. Plus, when it hits the ground, my subs are world class. 

I am excited to see who my next stepping stone is on the way to getting MY title.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Haha, jk, but at the same time, we do a lot of trash talking here for fun! So for the next one feel free to call out the chumps and the pretenders to show em' your skills.


yeah we all trash talk here, MLS does a lot of trash talking but he ducks everybody coz hes afraid


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the help, yeah playing for vbookie points and bragging rights, as well as the trash talking is fine with me lol do I need to post my picks here or just in the PM?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

eric2004bc said:


> yeah we all trash talk here, MLS does a lot of trash talking but he ducks everybody coz hes afraid


MLS? Oh, you mean Kurt Angle.


Tyzzler said:


> Thanks for the help, yeah playing for vbookie points and bragging rights, as well as the trash talking is fine with me lol do I need to post my picks here or just in the PM?


Just the PM. You wanna keep your picks to yourself lest some scamp use your picks to benefit his own!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Tyzzler said:


> Thanks for the help, yeah playing for vbookie points and bragging rights, as well as the trash talking is fine with me lol do I need to post my picks here or just in the PM?



PM is fine, but if you wanna post them here thats up to you, but everyone else will know what your picking ahead of time and you wouldn't want that. I've already received your picks so your good


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm in. My picks on their way. Gonna get a win as i now understand how it works with the rankings tihng.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Just the PM. You wanna keep your picks to yourself lest some scamp use your picks to benefit his own!





screenamesuck said:


> PM is fine, but if you wanna post them here thats up to you, but everyone else will know what your picking ahead of time and you wouldn't want that. I've already received your picks so your good


Alright, I'll just keep them private until the match ups are determined, I don't care to post them after that if that's something you all do, just to kinda keep score w/ who you're fighting. Man, I hope this doesn't come down to my hatred of Karo as the deciding factor in a W or L this time haha


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Once SNS sets up the matches he posts all the pics in a "vs." excel chart so you can see which fights are really important before the event starts.

My friends often give me strange looks when I comment "oh, I picked that one via sub, damnit that means bbjd [or whoever] is ahead!".


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

lol and the old staff back in the day said I shouldn't make this game and now there are people talking about it while watching fights lol, nice


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> lol and the old staff back in the day said I shouldn't make this game and now there are people talking about it while watching fights lol, nice


What?! how come they didnt want you to make the game??

This game rocks


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I agree, personally one of my fav things to do on the forum.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Ape City said:


> I agree, personally one of my fav things to do on the forum.


Totally agree altho with a record of 3-3 it could have went better, I'll climb the ranks soon.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

MalkyBoy said:


> Totally agree altho with a record of 3-3 it could have went better, I'll climb the ranks soon.


If i go on a 5 fight win streak my record will be level with what yours is now.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Yeah- me likey too- though I rocketed to #1 contendership statis but AmRit's epic beat down that he gave me in the title shot has left me in a downward spiral at 3-3.

Though one of those losses came against the master Judo technician I'Forgot Toturnin Mypicks.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Last day chumps, better get your picks in and hope you dont draw me


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> What?! how come they didnt want you to make the game??
> 
> This game rocks


They thought there was just to many other things going on already I think


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Can't wait to see the matcup and the excel sheet thing. Hope first fight jitters don't get to me


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Walker said:


> Yeah- me likey too- though I rocketed to #1 contendership statis but AmRit's epic beat down that he gave me in the title shot has left me in a downward spiral at 3-3.
> 
> Though one of those losses came against the master Judo technician I'Forgot Toturnin Mypicks.


Well one my losses was when I submitted 70% of a card, go me. Also my first fight was against Amrit where he won the title


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

As far as moving up the ranks does it depend more on overall record or who you've beat?

ALSO, I just noticed the most confident to least confident thing, do I need to PM the order of the fights I feel most confident about? I just copied and pasted the order that it had the fights on here.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Right now I've just been putting everyone in order of win/lose record and then ordering them by overall points to decide who fights who. There will most likely be times where I just choose who I want to fight who based on activity. I like when people come in here and trash talk each other so I'll most likely give them the bigger fights.

Also, I know there was some people that requested certain fights, so post again so I don't forget. Its not set in stone, but I'll see what I can do


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Just give me a big fight, so I can beat him down.. and fight for the title next event


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Well since I'm new and unproven I'll let my fights do the talking for the next couple events lol then the smack will get laid down


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well guess who didn't turn in his picks, unless he does so in the next 40 minutes that is lol


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Who would that be? One of the 2 main event dudes? Or the dude w/ the screen name Iforgottoturninmypicks lol I'm new here


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

is mls really the only person ur waiting on SNS lol i love how everyone on the first page is in blue cept him


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> is mls really the only person ur waiting on SNS lol i love how *everyone on the first page is in blue cept him*


Thanks lol that answers my question, didn't know there was a way to tell


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

You get to go against me Tyzzler


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

DJ Syko! You're dead!


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> You get to go against me Tyzzler


Alright, that's cool, thanks again for letting me be in it...now it's on lol..do you not keep a record/points for yourself?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

no sir, I just play when I have to, but it still affects your record


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

haha alright, sounds good, when does the excel thing come out and where, on this forum?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Its on the previous page. After the fights I will post the results. I normally try to do it when I come home from the fights, but sometimes I have to wait till the next day.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Does MLS sign up every event and not play on purpose?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I have to win against bbjd7 or I'll be out of the main card. Happy retirement bbjd7!!!


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Walker, best of luck.

Looking at our picks it could be tight


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I am feeling good about the picks and I even remembered to re-order them this time in confidence order. bring on Saturday night.

BTW hand up anyone who is suprised that MLS didn't turn in his picks again? Anyone? Anyone? No me neither.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Aww man fight the former champ, hope I can step it up. We have 3 fights that are different, should be good.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Oh man, fighting someone from my own traing camp can be hard, but fighting your trainer? 

I have a ton of respect for a fighter and coach as well versed as Bail3ys, it is an honor to fight him.

But this Saturday when we touch gloves, the only thing you will be to me is an opponent. Guida, as much as I love him, will be your downfall. Diaz gonna is gonna sink in the triangle.

I'm coming for that belt.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

I can't believe it, b/c I'm a football fanatic, but I'm actually looking forward to Sat. more than Sun. Partly b/c of the fights and this and partly b/c of the shitty matchup in the Super Bowl this year. My teams NYG but I was hoping BAL would make it, Pit-Ari seems boring as hell to me.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I gotta win again, I want a spot on the main card next time!!!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i need this win more than anything....ive gone down hill but ive been training hard...victory will be mine


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> i need this win more than anything....ive gone down hill but ive been training hard...*victory will be mine*



This will not be in your future, infact be prepared to take a big old whomping courtesy of yours truly.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

e-thug said:


> This will not be in your future, infact be prepared to take a big old whomping courtesy of yours truly.


we'll see about that


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Well D.P. it looks like your the unlucky one. i guess i need to start somewhere.:thumb02:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Place your bets guys...

http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/50825-ufc-94-legend-vs-shamrock-ortiz.html


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I know when I walk in there, to fight DJ Syko, there's going to be one thing going through my head....to the death...we're gonna go to the death, I'm not gonna stop. Im going to try and kill you...and I'm not joking about this. 

It's on DJ...I'm gonna end your career early :thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

BJ? Is that you?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes, it is...but I had to use different initials to hide my true identity.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I know when I walk in there, to fight DJ Syko, there's going to be one thing going through my head....to the death...*we're gonna go to the death, I'm not gonna stop. Im going to try and kill you*...and I'm not joking about this.


lol when I heard him say that on tv I was like 'what the hell?' That's taking it a little too far


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

D.P. said:


> I know when I walk in there, to fight DJ Syko, there's going to be one thing going through my head....to the death...we're gonna go to the death, I'm not gonna stop. Im going to try and kill you...and I'm not joking about this.
> 
> It's on DJ...I'm gonna end your career early :thumb02:


LOL i liked that.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Not looking good for you The Legend

EDIT: or me




**** wilson.. seriously?!


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

I knew it was going to come down to that cock karo, so much for my 1st fight

You know, I had ridiculous anticipation for the St. Pierre / Penn fight tonight, but now knowing i've already lost on this I'm just bummed out before it even starts lol


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Just in case someone doesn't know results yet.



Fu**in Penn and Silva failed me tonight.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

This was my worse day ever for predictions, i ended up 3-7


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> This was my worse day ever for predictions, i ended up 3-7


I made a couple bad decisions in this event, maybe this will teach me frikkin lesson.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I pretty much know that I have lost so congrats S-O


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

when's the next? fight night or 95?


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

Did i win? did i win?:dunno:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

oh man, close fight for me. not sure what happened...


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Here are the results. I'll post the bonus winners and everything tomorrow as well as give out the points and post the next event. Congrats to the winners


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Congrats to the new champ Shamrock-Ortiz. I knew you had it in you that's why I bet 20k on you on VBookie.:thumbsup:

Congrats to BBJD7 as well for beating me, I guess you're not retiring now that your back on the winning track.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry I had to do that to ya DJ :thumb02:


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn I got lucky, but still 2-0, woo!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Fairly happy with my predictions.

I am coming for the title.:thumb02:


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Good fight funkyou. That is as close as it gets.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks again SNS for putting your time and effort into this.

And thank you wafb


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Step back fellas- I'm on fire! 3-7 in my picks- beat that!!

Damn I'm glad GSP won or my hangover would be even worse. Congrats Malky- I didn't train properly and you beat like a red headed stepchild should be beaten. :thumb02:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Steph, did ya enjoy the whomping ya received last night?!?!

Got the most points on the entire card, SNS do I get a bonus for that?


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Walker said:


> Step back fellas- I'm on fire! 3-7 in my picks- beat that!!
> 
> Damn I'm glad GSP won or my hangover would be even worse. Congrats Malky- I didn't train properly and you beat like a red headed stepchild should be beaten. :thumb02:


No problem, its was a good in a small consolation it looks like I lost KO of the Night by one point so its not all that bad. woot 4-3 for me and it looks like Shamrock is the new champ


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn I knew the Bonner and Daiz fights were going to be the deciding factor. Nate should have won, the only fight I predicited 100% correct was the GSP/Penn fight and that one I put last. Nice Ambit


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man, I thought I lost again but I pulled out a win for the second time in a row.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I feel like Houston Alexander...I started out 3-0 and now I've gone 0-4. :sad01:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

oh my....i might be near retirement....ive lost my skill


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

man i took a beating, only 4 of my pics even won points the rest were totally wrong lol i'll come back stronger next time


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

wafb said:


> Congrats to the new champ Shamrock-Ortiz. I knew you had it in you that's why I bet 20k on you on VBookie.:thumbsup:
> 
> Congrats to BBJD7 as well for beating me, I guess you're not retiring now that your back on the winning track.


Thanks a lot man.

How about that I got the mainevent and co mainevent wrong but still did real well.

I nailed every fight except Wilson vs Howard and I was on the fence about picking that upset to because I knew Howard was a hell of a fighter.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Thanks a lot man.
> 
> How about that I got the mainevent and co mainevent wrong but still did real well.
> 
> I nailed every fight except Wilson vs Howard and I was on the fence about picking that upset to because I knew Howard was a hell of a fighter.


Wow, I did exactly the same thing, the two main events and the Wilson took a perfect night away from me.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Man those were some close fights last night, there was like 6 split decisions, and I think atleast Diaz and Kim should've won their fights, but I guess that's what happens when you have to leave it to the judges. Congrats S-O and everybody else that actually won.

I actually did get the Wilson fight right, I thought he would pull it off, didn't help me much though, next time I have to do the confidence order thing w/ my picks, Cramer over Arroyo was my 2nd most confident pick besides GSP, and I won a pretty big parlay w/ GSP & Cramer on mmaplayground, but it still wouldn't have helped me on here either lol.

Do we not do fight nights on here? Just ppvs?


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

I didn't realize how important it was to pick a decision on most fights. I guess the reason I only picked 2 is b/c when I make a pick like this for fantasy i'm rooting for it to happen, and I don't like rooting for a decision lol and that's what I find myself doing. Regardless, I'm going to pick a lot more decisions next time, it increases the odds of the round points from 1/3 to 1/2. I can see why somebody would almost pick a whole card full of decisions now lol hey I'm still trying to learn the ropes.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, points have been awarded and records updated.

KO of the night: D.P
Fight of the night: FunkYou vs kilik


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

After this arse kicking from bbjd7 I think I'm going to need a sports psychologist.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wooo! KO of the night lol.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I did much worse than my previous fights, but still managed to irk out a W.

Good fight bail3ys, you taught me well. I know you will be back with a vengeance, but I hope it makes you proud to see me take that championship belt for myself. 

I am riding a huge win streak and it's all gravy.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

kilik said:


> Good fight funkyou. That is as close as it gets.


Just watched the fights and goddamn I cannot believe i lost by 1 point for the second time. If Ididn't enjoy it so much i would consider that maybe it might be time to retire.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

FunkYou said:


> Just watched the fights and goddamn I cannot believe i lost by 1 point for the second time. If Ididn't enjoy it so much i would consider that maybe it might be time to retire.


dont retire until you fight me, i need a win lol


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

eric2004bc said:


> dont retire until you fight me, i need a win lol


SNS please make this happen. As my sig says I exist here to give wins to others.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> Just watched the fights and goddamn I cannot believe i lost by 1 point for the second time. If Ididn't enjoy it so much i would consider that maybe it might be time to retire.


Your score was good, though. I actually checked your fight right away and let out an "ohhhhhhh damn" when I saw it was one point.

Keep it up man, you have the potential to be a champ (after I retire, that is).


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Damn it... I thought I was promised a PM to remind me? Damn you SNS 

J/K, though I do seriously wish I had been reminded, this thing is fun.

In fact, I'll sign up for UFC 95 right now.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Damn it... I thought I was promised a PM to remind me? Damn you SNS
> 
> J/K, though I do seriously wish I had been reminded, this thing is fun.
> *
> In fact, I'll sign up for UFC 75 right now*.


It might be a little too late for that.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

D.P. said:


> It might be a little too late for that.


Haha... I'm an idiot. That's what I get for posting on little sleep


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> Damn it... I thought I was promised a PM to remind me? Damn you SNS
> 
> J/K, though I do seriously wish I had been reminded, this thing is fun.
> 
> In fact, I'll sign up for UFC 95 right now.



I never added you to the signed up list which is why you didn't get a reminder. I'm not sure how you were kept off. Sorry

Edit: Did you ever sign up, because I can't find where you did


----------

